# Is The  "Set Point" Mechanism Causing You To Gain Your Weight Back?



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 23, 2017)

Years ago, I read about something called The Set Point Theory. I had forgotten about it until a nutritionist or Dr. (forgot which) mentioned it on one of the morning newsmagazine shows last week. Here are set point theory highlights as to why you may have regained that weight you lost:

"[FONT=&quot]Your body weight set point is the number on the scale your weight normally hovers around, give or take a few pounds." In other words you body becomes "comfortable" at that weight range. 

"[/FONT][FONT=&quot]A slow, gradual weight gain, (a 20-pound weight gain over several decades) will fool your body into thinking that your set point should be higher -and in fact, that does reset your set point."

"[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Scientific evidence supports losing no more than 10% of your body weight at a time. It turns out that the body's set point and its many regulatory hormones dictate the effectiveness of the 10% loss. That's the amount of weight you can lose before your body starts to fight back. Many clinical studies have confirmed this phenomenon. Of course, some people can lose more than 10% at a time, but precious few can then maintain that loss."

"After you maintain your new, lower weight for 6 months, you can repeat the cycle and reset your set point again by losing another 10%. Through small, gradual changes in your daily habits, you'll be able to stay at that new, lower weight for the rest of your life. This prescription is vital to outsmarting the body's natural tendencies to regain weight."

Read the entire article here:  http://www.bidmc.org/YourHealth/BID...YourSetPoint/WeekOneTheScienceofSetPoint.aspx[/FONT]


----------



## tnthomas (Feb 2, 2017)

Very interesting.   Over the past 16 months I've gained back about 20 of the 50 pounds I lost in 2013.    Very frustrating, no matter what I've done(avoiding sweets, increasing exercise) I've not been able to reverse this trend.  :shrug:


----------



## Don M. (Feb 2, 2017)

Most people take many years to gain substantial excess weight.  It is unrealistic to think that some sort of Crash Diet will be effective in the long run...in fact sudden and substantial weight loss is probably as harmful as the weight, itself.  Any effective weight loss program should probably be structured so as to reach the intended goal over a period of a couple of years....with lifestyle changes taken so as to help maintain that lower weight.


----------



## Buckeye (Feb 2, 2017)

it could be my "set point", but I blame the refrigerator...


----------



## Debby (Feb 13, 2017)

I know you'll hate to hear this, but folks, if you're eating animal products, weight gain is probably inevitable unless you live in the gym.    Dairy in particular is hugely fattening (supposed to bring baby calves from 63 pounds at birth to 600 pounds by nine months).  I am 5'4" and I weight 118 pounds, the same as I did just before I got married when I was 19 and that's on a balanced vegan eating plan.

That's not to say that some folks couldn't still have weight issues even on that kind of eating plan, but in those instances, it's probably more an issue of genetics or medications used, etc.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Feb 13, 2017)

You're right, I hate to hear that because it's nonsense.
I'm the same weight I was 25 years ago.  I still eat the same diet  containing  plenty of meat, fish, chicken etc...  as well as dairy produce, vegetables and fruit.  I have no problem maintaining a healthy weight on my balanced Omniverous  eating plan.  Most people who have weight issues probably just eat too much.


----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 13, 2017)

Agree with the Capt.  A calorie is a calorie.


----------



## tnthomas (Feb 13, 2017)

Capt Lightning said:


> You're right, I hate to hear that because it's nonsense.
> I'm the same weight I was 25 years ago.  I still eat the same diet  containing  plenty of meat, fish, chicken etc...  as well as dairy produce, vegetables and fruit.  I have no problem maintaining a healthy weight on my balanced Omniverous  eating plan.  Most people who have weight issues probably just eat too much.




I've been suspecting that!


----------



## jujube (Feb 13, 2017)

I've probably lost 200 pounds in the last 20 years......unfortunately, it's the same 10 pounds that I've lost 20 times and gained back 20 times.  

The "set point" theory sounds interesting.


----------



## Debby (Feb 13, 2017)

Capt Lightning said:


> You're right, I hate to hear that because it's nonsense.
> I'm the same weight I was 25 years ago.  I still eat the same diet  containing  plenty of meat, fish, chicken etc...  as well as dairy produce, vegetables and fruit.  I have no problem maintaining a healthy weight on my balanced Omniverous  eating plan.  Most people who have weight issues probably just eat too much.




Just passing on what is the general experience.  You may have had a different experience, but hey, you aren't most people are you?


----------



## Debby (Feb 13, 2017)

NancyNGA said:


> Agree with the Capt.  A calorie is a calorie.





A calorie may be a calorie, but animal products are more calorie dense then plants.  That is the difference.

From:  The American Journal of Clinical Nutrition

Vegan diets are usually higher in dietary fiber, magnesium, folic acid, vitamins C and E, iron, and phytochemicals, and they tend to be* lower in calories,* saturated fat and cholesterol, long-chain n–3 (omega-3) fatty acids, vitamin D, calcium, zinc, and vitamin B-12 (8).* In general, vegetarians typically enjoy a lower risk of cardiovascular disease (CVD), obesity, type 2 diabetes, and some cancers
*


http://ajcn.nutrition.org/content/89/5/1627S.full

Just want to point out that this isn't something that I have made up, but is coming straight from the experts.


----------



## nvtribefan (Feb 13, 2017)

Debby said:


> I know you'll hate to hear this, but folks, if you're eating animal products, weight gain is probably inevitable unless you live in the gym.    Dairy in particular is hugely fattening (supposed to bring baby calves from 63 pounds at birth to 600 pounds by nine months).  I am 5'4" and I weight 118 pounds, the same as I did just before I got married when I was 19 and that's on a balanced vegan eating plan.
> 
> That's not to say that some folks couldn't still have weight issues even on that kind of eating plan, but in those instances, it's probably more an issue of genetics or medications used, etc.



I'm just about your size, same as high school weight, and eat a pretty well balanced omnivorous diet, including dairy products.  I don't go to a gym, but I exercise daily.


----------



## Debby (Feb 13, 2017)

Some people are very lucky in that regard with the right genetics, but let's not forget the obesity epidemic (36%) that both your country and mine are facing.  And 95% of our populations respectively, are consumers of meat and dairy.  At the same time, health experts are on numerous records saying that a diet that doesn't include meat and dairy is better for your health (providing of course that they are both 'balanced') in the four major problem areas of obesity, heart disease, diabetes and some cancer's, particularly breast cancer and those involving the digestive system (note comment #11 with the link to that effect from the American Journal of Clinical Nutrition).

And in the interest of full disclosure, I don't exercise everyday but my weight stays consistent.  10 minutes every other day, yoga a couple times a week and walk the dog in summer.


----------



## tnthomas (Apr 23, 2017)

Well, my weight gain continues it's upward spiral, despite my best efforts.   I exercise every day of the week, at least 30 minutes every day on the elliptical , 60 minutes aerobics s once a week, weights 30 minutes, once a week.

No alcohol, veeeery small amounts of sweets, maybe 3 times a week.   Lot's of veggies, fruit daily, and yes- meat and dairy and carbs(bread, tortillas, etc) daily.

Best guess is my cortisol is up, due to ramped up stress at work.    I need to keep my BMI down(doctor's orders) so I intend to give up the job, and just become [re]retired, collect what little SS I have coming, and use Medicare,


----------

